# Kann meinen Kernel nicht mehr kompilieren

## dot

Leute es ist soweit, ich kann meinen Kernel

nicht mehr kompilieren, und ich verstehe nicht

warum das plötzlich nicht mehr geht.

```
GENTOO-SOURCES

2.4.20-r5

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/arch/i386/lib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/arch/i386/lib'

gcc -E -C -P -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/include -imacros /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/include/asm-i386/page_offset.h -Ui386 arch/i386/vmlinux.lds.S >arch/i386/vmlinux.lds

ld -m elf_i386 -T /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/arch/i386/vmlinux.lds -e stext arch/i386/kernel/head.o arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o init/main.o init/version.o init/do_mounts.o \

        --start-group \

        arch/i386/kernel/kernel.o arch/i386/mm/mm.o kernel/kernel.o mm/mm.o fs/fs.o ipc/ipc.o \

         drivers/parport/driver.o drivers/char/char.o drivers/block/block.o drivers/misc/misc.o drivers/net/net.o drivers/media/media.o drivers/ide/idedriver.o drivers/cdrom/driver.o drivers/pci/driver.o drivers/video/video.o drivers/usb/usbdrv.o drivers/input/inputdrv.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o.o drivers/i2c/i2c.o \

        net/network.o \

        grsecurity/grsec.o \

        crypto/crypto.o \

        /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/arch/i386/lib/lib.a /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/lib/lib.a /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/arch/i386/lib/lib.a \

        --end-group \

        -o vmlinux

drivers/media/media.o(.text+0xc4f0): In function `pvr_boot':

: undefined reference to `mod_firmware_load'

make: *** [vmlinux] Fehler 1

```

```

VANILLA-SOURCES

2.4.20

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/arch/i386/lib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/arch/i386/lib'

ld -m elf_i386 -T /usr/src/linux-2.4.20/arch/i386/vmlinux.lds -e stext arch/i386/kernel/head.o arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o init/main.o init/version.o init/do_mounts.o \

        --start-group \

        arch/i386/kernel/kernel.o arch/i386/mm/mm.o kernel/kernel.o mm/mm.o fs/fs.o ipc/ipc.o \

         drivers/parport/driver.o drivers/char/char.o drivers/block/block.o drivers/misc/misc.o drivers/net/net.o drivers/media/media.o drivers/ide/idedriver.o drivers/cdrom/driver.o drivers/pci/driver.o drivers/video/video.o drivers/usb/usbdrv.o drivers/input/inputdrv.o drivers/i2c/i2c.o \

        net/network.o \

        /usr/src/linux-2.4.20/arch/i386/lib/lib.a /usr/src/linux-2.4.20/lib/lib.a /usr/src/linux-2.4.20/arch/i386/lib/lib.a \

        --end-group \

        -o vmlinux

drivers/media/media.o(.text+0x8e60): In function `pvr_boot':

: undefined reference to `mod_firmware_load'

make: *** [vmlinux] Fehler 1

```

Es ist immer der gleiche Fehler, ich hab auch schon ein make mrproper

gemacht, und ich hab auch schon ein emerge -C vanilla-sources

und anschließend ein emerge vanilla-sources.

Egal was ich mache, es klappt nicht.

Ich versuche mich jetzt gerade an dem 2.5.70er Kern,

Mal sehen, was der macht.

Flo

----------

## JensZ

hast du mal

```
make clean dep
```

 ausprobiertß

----------

## dot

leider ohne Erfolg.

ich hab den 2.4.20er Kern jetzt aus dem /usr/portage/distfiles Verzeichniss

gelöscht, damit ein emerge ihn neu runterladen muss, hat es dann auch,

jetzt kompiliere ich ihn gerade neu, sieht gut aus, bis jetzt.

Der 2.5.70er Kern hat ohne Probleme durchkompiliert.

BTW: Bei den 2.5.xer Kernels hab ich es noch nie geschaft, die nvidia-Treiber zu laden, kennt sich jemmand damit aus?

Flo

EDIT:

Der 2.4.20er Kern konnte trotzdem nicht kompiliert werden, gleicher Fehler  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## p h a n t

Da ich es nie hinbekommen habe, die emergten vanilla-sources zu patchen, geschweige denn zu kompilieren, verwende ich die "Original"sourcen von http://kernel.org

Mit denen klappt bei mir das Patchen und Kompilieren ohne Probleme...

----------

## format c:

Leider erinnere ich nicht, wo ich es gelesen habe, aber ich meine, daß die 2.5er Kernel sich noch nicht tainten lassen.  In sofern kann die Installation externer Module dort z.Z. nicht gelingen. Dieses Feature gibt's erst später. 

Nachtrag:

Sorry, das war wohl schon etwas älter.   :Embarassed: 

Habe den kernel-2.5.70 mit dem NVidia-Treiber-1.0-4363 und dem entsprechenden Patch von minion.de heute gebaut. Das läuft bisher gut. Also ein generellses Problem kann es nicht sein.Last edited by format c: on Tue Jun 03, 2003 3:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## aleph-3

module-init-tools installiert?

welche nvidia-kernel version?

----------

## AGM

Probier vielleicht mal "make mrproper" (VORHER Configfile sichern!! Danach Configfile wieder nach /usr/src/linux kopieren...)

Hat bei mir geholfen...

----------

## dot

Hi,

also der 2.5.70er Kern mag bei mir gar keine Module:

```

modprobe: QM_MODULES: function not implemented

```

... oder so ähnlich

Obwohl ich in den Kernel den Modulloader einkompiliert hab.

Auf Wunsch kann ich ja mal meine Kernelconfig posten.

Flo

----------

## MasterOfMagic

brauchst du für nen 2.5-er kernel nicht komplett andere modutils?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## aleph-3

module-init-tools .. hab isch doch schon geschrieben ..

gemerget?

----------

## dot

Bin schon dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## sven-tek

Hi, bei mir hat mal

make oldconfig geholfen

----------

## dot

Hab den Kernel jetzt kompiliert, und gestartet,

aber: Wie patche ich die Nvidia Treiber,

außerdem liegen die auf den Nvidia Servern

nur noch als .run-Shellskript???

@format c: wie hast du das gemacht?

2. Welche Kernel-Parameter nimmt der 2.5.70 für die vga Variable?

Ich hab für meinen 2.4.20er vga=791.

Damit macht er eine Auflösung von 1024x768 Pixeln, beim 2.5.70er

verzert das ganze Bild, und man kann nichts mehr erkennen,

die svga.txt war ebenso wenig aufschlußreich  :Sad: 

dot

----------

## aleph-3

neuste nvidia-kernel nehmen (ebuild) dann geht's von selbst

----------

## dot

leider nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT:

Jetzt hats doch geklappt   :Very Happy: 

Kann mir jemmand mit dem vga-Parameter helfen??

----------

## format c:

Die Module gibt es auf dem Server von NVidia. Ich hatte auch erst nur diese .run-Teile gefunden, aber:

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86

Zum Patchen entpackst du die Quellen gehst danach ins Verzeichnis, patcht und compilst normal weg. Allerdings mußt du hier noch einen Link auf das Makefile erstellen:

```

tar xvfz NVidia_kernel-1.0-4363.tar.gz

cd NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363

patch -Np1 -i ../NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5.diff

ln -s Makefile.nvidia Makefile

make

```

GLX compiled dann ohne weitere Veränderungen. 

Aber ich bekomme die alsa-Module nicht geladen (Version 0.94). Hat damit noch jemand anderes Probleme oder liegt es vielleicht an meiner Kernel-config?

-edit-

Habe den Support für die SBLive! (emu10k1) nun fest eincompiled und es läuft.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wildhoney

kann es sein das du versucht hast den 2.4.20 kernel mit dem gcc-3.3 zu kompilieren? afaik geht das im mom noch nicht

mfg

----------

## aleph-3

@format c:

Wieso nicht gleich per ebuild? Da sind die richtigen patches dabei .. wichtig ist es aber /usr/src/linux richtig zu ln'en

@Wildhoney

auch das ist bereits moeglich .. 

es gibt n patchset dafuer .. entweder direkt von der LKML oder von ck

bye

----------

## aleph-3

@format c:

wieso nimmst du separate alsa-module, wenn alsa im 2.5.x bereits im kernel ist?

----------

## dot

@wildhoney: Nein, mein gcc hat die Verison 3.2.2

Ich hab jetzt den 2.5.70er laufen, allerdings ist der langsam wie das Koma  :Sad: 

das mit den nvidia treibern hat auch geklappt, danke.

mein 2.4.20er Kern lässt sich immer noch nicht kompilieren.

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage: Warum sollte ich jetzt auf alsa updaten?

Ich meine, mit dem nächsten Kernel kommt es doch sowieso, was bringt mir jetzt ein update?

----------

## dot

Hi,

hab es jetzt so wie p h a n t gemacht, die Sourcen von Kernel.org gezogen. danach hab ich den patch auf 2.4.21-rc7 eingespielt,

und jetzt hat er sauber kompiliert  :Smile: 

Bei meiner Suche nach einer Lösung bin ich auf

http://www.kernelnewbies.org/

gestoßen, eine tolle Seite. Unter anderem findet man dort eine Beschreibung aller Änderungen für den 2.5er Kern :

http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/post-halloween-2.5.txt

Danke,

Flo

----------

## format c:

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> @format c:
> 
> wieso nimmst du separate alsa-module, wenn alsa im 2.5.x bereits im kernel ist?

 

Ich hatte die Module aus dem Kernel probiert, aber die wurden nicht geladen. Das lief erst nachdem ich sie fest in den Kernel compilte.

Außerdem installiere ich Dinge ab und an gern mal von Hand und nicht nur über ebuilds, damit ich lerne wie es funktioniert. So zumindest bei den nvidia-Modulen oder einem zweiten gcc, den gcc-2.95.3 zum Kernel compilen. So komme ich dann auch mal dazu in den Readmes und Installs der Quellen zu lesen.

Jetzt jedenfalls läuft der 2.5.70er für mich ziemlich gut und ich bin zufrieden.   :Smile: 

----------

